# Need help putting my tank filter back together!



## Fish_Girl (Apr 3, 2012)

I bought my 30gal tank second hand and it came with what I was told was a 50gal tank filter. I replaced some charcoal and some of the filter floss but now I can't figure out how the darn thing goes back together. All that's written on it is "Regent Aqua Tech 200". I tried googling directions for it but came up with nothing, can someone help?


----------



## Fish_Girl (Apr 3, 2012)

It looks identical to this one.


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

I think that's the same as the marineland H.O.T. If it is here's the owners manual

http://www.aquariumpart.com/v/vspfiles/V4_Backup/PDF/hotmag_manual.pdf


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It is made by marineland specifically for walmart, so good chance Jshiloh13 nailed it.Good find I searched to no avail.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks identical to my marineland HOT so I would bet the manual would be the same for the two.


----------



## Fish_Girl (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you all! It is the same as the Marineland, I had one piece upside down lol. I have it working perfect now. Now to start my tank overhaul.


----------

